# Help to maintain low temp in WSM



## ahakohda (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm in a mood to experiment tomorrow. I'll try to smoke some trout in my 18" wsm using charcoal and cherry chunks. 
I figured I'll ask here, as I'm sure people have done it. 
What amount of charcoal would you use to start WSM at 120°F and finish at 170°F.

Thank you!


----------



## dward51 (Jun 17, 2017)

I would start with a very small amount. They would burn better if kept in a close group.  You might want to take an empty soup or sauce can (the bigger soup cans, but I think a #10 is too big) and make a mini-chimney out of it.  Drill or punch some air holes around the bottom and try 6 or 8 lit coals to start with.  I would also use a pellet tray or tube for smoke as you will have plenty of room on the charcoal grate with the can as a chimney holding your charcoal. 

Or you could make a e-WSM by putting a electric element in an extra WSM door if you will do lower temp smoking on a regular basis.  Change the door and it can either be a regular WSM or an e-WSM.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183999/the-e-wsm-mod-a-convertable-electric-charcoal-wsm-smoker


----------



## ahakohda (Jun 18, 2017)

Good ideas!thanks!
I'll Ewsm the hell out of my 18" smoker as soon as I buy 22" WSM. Planning to do so for last 2-3 years


----------



## dward51 (Jun 18, 2017)

The WSM is a great smoker, but I've gone to the next level after the e-WSM (nothing wrong with it, just need more rack space). I'm currently modding the crap out of a 30" MES Elite analog. *It will be dedicated to jerky, sticks, and link/rope sausage smoking or cold smoking of fish & cheese*. I'll post that either late tonight or tomorrow after I get the door insulated and the nomex seal on the body at the door. Went from 3 racks to 8, insulated the body and opened up the air intake and added a adjustable chimney with larger exhaust vent opening.  I will use the PID box from the e-WSM to regulate the temp of the 1,500 watt element in this one.

Teaser photos.....













20170611_160025.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 17, 2017


















20170617_234530a.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 17, 2017


















20170617_232132.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 17, 2017


















20170617_235009.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 17, 2017


----------

